# Homemade minnow aerator



## minnesotashooter (Apr 5, 2006)

I was wondering if anybody keeps minnows in their basement during the summer time. I tried and can't keep them alive for nothing. Has anybody made their own bait tank and kept it in the basement? I have got a nice place to put it, just need some ideas. I thought about an Igloo cooler and then just using an aerator from a pet store and trying to keep it as cool as possible. We have a nice creek that I can catch chubs out of and need some ideas. Please help.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

this winter i put around 50 in a tub sink and had water slowly dripping into the sink 24/7 and they all pretty much stayed alive for 2 weeks then started dying off(didnt feed them right food). I changed the water ever 3-4 days. seemed top work fairly well :sniper:


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

So what do you feed minnnows? I would imagine this would keep them alive longer??


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

Actually minnows can live a long time without food. Most fish can live over a month without food. But to keep minnows alive you just need a few things. One get an air pump that can pump alot of air and get an air stone. (I use to keep minnows while I was studying tiger musky feeding trials) Next you need to weigh down the air stone so it wont lift off the bottom. The biggest prob is having many fish all breathing and doing other bodily functions in that water. So if you dont have a filter to filter out the water putting as much air though it as you can will help alot. The bubbles can help get rid of the toxic gasses that build up. In the bait shop many use a water resurc system that agitates the surface water and helps keep toxins down to a level that can be managed.

As far as feeding minnows I used plain fish flakes. All it takes is for them to smell and see the flakes and they should take to it. I have found that it only takes them about 2 feedings or so to get use to feeding on it.

My best advice is to go get an aquarium set it up with filters and air pumps and minnows can live their whole lives off of it. Just keep the water a bit cooler to keep the males from turning their spawning colors (that big black head). Under 70degrees should do it. Other you can spawn your own fat head minnows actually, just keep the water around 70 and float some bark since fat heads spawn up-side-down. (FYI)


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

That sounds pretty interesting i might have to try it, Thanx for the advice :beer:


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

N E time


----------

